# cpt 76881



## mmalone (Feb 25, 2015)

We used ultrasound for bilateral upper extremities and bilateral lower extremities. I billed cpt 76881 like this:
76881, lt,26
76881, rt, 26
76881, lt, 59, 26
76881, rt, 59, 26

but I keep getting denials regarding frequency/units allowed. Can someone please help? Is there something wrong with this?


----------



## ehanna (Feb 25, 2015)

mmalone said:


> We used ultrasound for bilateral upper extremities and bilateral lower extremities. I billed cpt 76881 like this:
> 76881, lt,26
> 76881, rt, 26
> 76881, lt, 59, 26
> ...



I don't do much ultrasound billing but what stands out to me is I was trained to put numbered modifiers first, starting with the lowest number, and then the LT/RT. I have seen things denied for picky little things like this. Maybe someone else will have a better answer for you. Good luck


----------



## ollielooya (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, if you are billing for MCR and other carriers that follow MCR guidelines the MUE's are set at only 2 units, so that may be what is triggering the denials?


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Mar 4, 2015)

mmalone said:


> We used ultrasound for bilateral upper extremities and bilateral lower extremities. I billed cpt 76881 like this:
> 76881, lt,26
> 76881, rt, 26
> 76881, lt, 59, 26
> ...



Hi,

Based on document you have to code either 76881 or 76882 once ''These codes include image documentation and report ultrasonography of structures other than veins and arteries of an arm, leg, hand, or foot. Report 76881 for a complete study and 76882 for a limited study that is anatomy specific''


----------



## mmalone (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi,
I do attach supporting documentation and bill CPT 76881 for complete studies of both hands and feet. I was told that 2 units were allowed but with it being 2 completely different anatomical sites, I was not sure if it was ok to bill 50-bilat upper and 50-bilat lower extremities with correct modifiers?


----------



## mmalone (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks again everyone!


----------

